# What's the best Digital Camcorder For MAC?



## MacAttack (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All,

I am going on a 3 month trip in Sept. and thinking of purchasing a Digital Camcorder (that can also take good pictures as well). Not planning to take my camera and Camcorder... Want all in one

I am a mac user, and would love to know of any recommendation for Camcorder (Thinking light ones (i.e. MiniDV)?

I was thinking of this one by Sony:
http://makeashorterlink.com/?F39E23657

They have it at Futureshop.. It's the only one that has 3.1 CCD Pixel pictures..

Appreciate your help,


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There is a Dual lens 4.1 m.p. D.V. Samsung DuoCam 
I'm not sure about the OS compatibility though.

Check out Digi Cam reviews here: 
http://www.dvspot.com/ 

Dave


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

As far as I know, the newer ones all work fine.

Some older models of Samsung and JVC used a non-compliant Firewire chip and didn't work very well. They haven't been current production for about a year.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Any of the ZR models from Canon, work great and they're cheap. I have the ZR45 -lowest model and it works amazing!

The ZR75 you can buy now for about $650 CND that's less then what I paid for my lower model.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i have a canon zr-65, it works flawlessly with the mac, both in imovie and final cut

i am considering selling it as i never use it, about 7 months old used maybe 5 times, if interested drop me an email...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

A list of Video Cams for...
Apple Final Cut Pro Qualifications  

Dave


----------



## mose (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a ZR 40 - have used it a ton for almost 2 years.

Not one single problem.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Early Canon Digital Video camcorders (miniDV) had some issues with FCP and iMovie...but pretty much everything is compatible nowadays.

Personally, I like Panasonic gear. I shoot semi-pro and am the team photographer for a world-record breaking Top Fuel drag race team. I have two Panasonic 3CCD camcorders and they have been through hell. Dust and rocks and extreme heat (I shoot at the sand drags), plus a radical amount of rain and moisture and mud have assailed my two camcorders. They've been dropped and abused in every concievable way.

In the past four years, neither one has required any sort of repair or adjustment. Neither has ever failed to work.

Compared to the dismal record that Sony and Canon have under the very same conditions (especially the extremely fragile Sony cameras) I consider the Pana cams to be as reliable as a rock. 

Plus they are all rated as having a better picrure than the comparable Canon or Sony cams. I can vouch for this, having owned both other brands.

Bottom line?

Pretty much any new MiniDV camcorder will do the job quite nicely. Some have a better picture and some are less likely to fail and cause you grief.

Repairs for a MiniDV camcorder run about 150$ per hour. Many are NOT covered by even the most comprehensive warrantee.

Think about this, before you buy.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The was I time I would say that if you want digital stills get a decent digital camera and if you want video get a good MiniDV camcorder. The still capabilities of camcorders was always dismal.

If your budget is tight because of your long trip, I would say that you have chosen a fairly decent compromise. The 3.3 mpixels will give you a decent 8x10. The video part seems to have decent capability as well. But at that price, you could get a camcorder that's just as good or better AND a decent digital still camera. Something to think about, plus you'll have backup if something goes wrong with either...especially if this is a "trip of a lifetime."

I have a Sony TRV17, and it has served me well for the past three years, but I'm not sure I'd buy another Sony. I do my still shooting with a Nikon Coolpix 995 and love it to death.

Whatever you decide, test it out before you go, make sure it's what you really want.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

all in one?? well - you will either drop some good $$ and get some of the newer SONY ones that do both (or even a Canon ZR70) - but i will tell you this: don't bother. I've not seen the stills that the SONY all-in-ones take, but they likely won't be keepers. I have a ZR45 (which is a dreaded all-in-one), and stills were about as clear as the 1st set of shots from the HUBBLE. Not worth using @ all. Now, they may have had advances in the resolution of late, but I'm uninterested - and you might too if you ever want to show/exhibit your photos. Take a look for yourself. However, Canon did just announce something new on thew stills side. Just noticed the new S1 IS: DV quality movies from a still?? whoa... 

My call is that you take the 2 (DV and Digi). You can get a sale on both and get quality out of each - instead of good DV and very weak stills... 

Good Luck - going back to powershot site.  

H!


----------

